# Off road hacking buddy east sussex



## Sags_Deer (20 September 2015)

Looking for someone to hack with off road please my boy needs confident quiet companion to go with , happy to travel to you


----------



## Tamski (22 September 2015)

Where abouts are you?


----------



## Sags_Deer (27 September 2015)

Health field


----------



## alonerawnut (27 September 2015)

I've just set up a Facebook group for Sussex people to meet up for hacking (amongst other things):
https://www.facebook.com/groups/SussexPonyRiders/

There's also another Fb group:
Hacking buddies. Sussex&Surrey


----------



## Tamski (28 September 2015)

I'm in Hadlow Down! Just round the corner! Our off road hacking is crap but happy to box up and meet u?


----------

